# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of month July 2011

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your              photo and your name on the cover of the website as the  photo    of     the      month for July 2011! Please only enter a photo  you    own!     Please  also     tell us what type of frog or toad is in  the    photo.     Artwork is  not     considered a photograph, even if  it is    prepared  from    a photo -  please no     collages or  modifications    from the  original    photo beyond  overall      color/contrast    correction,  sharpness, basic    touch-ups (e.g.  dust      removal),    etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Sarah

I'll try with this lovely little wild Brown Striped Frog, Limnodynastes peronii - 



Good luck to everyone, looking forward to seeing your pretties!  :Frog Smile:

----------


## phoebe froggy

My 6 month old African Bullfrog Pieface

----------


## Sarah

Haha - NICE!

----------


## clownonfire

Here's mine. Atelopus hoogmoedi.



Eric

----------


## VicSkimmr

> My 6 month old African Bullfrog Pieface


biggest. nom. ever.

----------


## Wolfx

Bully, Giant African Bullfrog

----------


## Alex Shepack

Crowned Tree Frog, _Anotheca spinosa_

----------


## Jared

I'll give this Green Tree Frog a shot  :Smile:

----------


## Fae

Juvenile Bronze Frogs (Rana clamitans)

----------


## Michael Novy

Alex, please tell me that you are working with the anothecas. If so, e-mail me kermit7@sbcglobal.net.. If not... Dammm shame!! lol..

----------


## Michael Novy

Heres 07's bicolors.

----------


## Tony

_Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis_

----------


## Flemish

Hello.
Greetings form Denmark.

- Thank you for allowing a non- American to enter your friendly forum!  :Smile: 

  This is my contribution, and first post...

/Flemming.

----------


## clownonfire

> Hello.
> Greetings form Denmark.
> 
> - Thank you for allowing a non- American to enter your friendly forum! 
> 
>   This is my contribution, and first post...
> 
> /Flemming.


Flemish, it's great to have you with us. You'll find a fellow Scandinavian in Martin, from Sweden.

Great pic btw.

Eric

----------


## Flemish

Aye, thank you Eric.  :Smile: 

- It appears, this forum gathers the finest people! (!)  :Big Grin: 


 Flemming.

----------


## firebellied zach

One of two frogs in the umbrella holder for the patio table. :Frog Smile:

----------


## Foong

Malayan Horned Frog, _Megophrys nasuta_

----------


## Trip

Amazon Milk Frogs

----------


## aquaplayer

Title: Traffic Light 
Species: ceratophrys ornata & ceratophrys cranwelli)

----------


## KittenRD

Dendrobates azureus

----------


## Devonte's Phat Frogs

c.cranweli chilling in waterdish

----------


## John Clare

Will run the vote for this by tomorrow.  Am currently out of town.

----------


## Eel Noob

Amazing photos! :Big Applause:

----------

